# Where to purchase hotfix stones (at a good price)



## dspikes (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd like to know where I can purchase hotfix stones, both rhinestones and nailheads, at a decent price. I don't own a business, so I realize that I can't buy wholesale. I just want an idea as to where to purchase hotfix stones without breaking the bank! Thanks!


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

ShineArt. Their stones are very nice. They're out of California.


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Or give mmm a look, she is good to deal with.
Here is her link Shop Now


----------



## dspikes (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, so much, for the help!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Mistyann said:


> ShineArt. Their stones are very nice. They're out of California.


YES! ShineArt - http://www.shine-art.com/ - has *GREAT* quality Korean rhinestones and Pellosa MC stones!
...and *GREAT* *prices*!!!
Better than ANYWHERE(here in the USA) I have found so far!

(thanks Sunny!)

I received their huge sample catalog along with many samples to test.
BEAUTIFUL items!!!
(_Even ShineArt's "economy" rhinestones out shine/sparkle all of my other samples from all other vendors!....and I have received A LOT of samples from all over the USA & Korea!!!_)

Before Sunny told me about ShineArt I had several Korean companies lined up to purchase from.....but was dreading the shipping fees.
Now I can get all of my stones/studs (as well as other hot fix items) over here in the USA and not pay too much mark up!


----------



## dspikes (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks, so much, for the help! I love this site!!!


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Mistyann said:


> ShineArt. Their stones are very nice. They're out of California.


After reading this post I called Shineart and spoke to a representative who told me I had to speak to the manager. Manager was suppose to call me - never got a call back. I hear NOVA is same as Shineart?


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I was told Nova buys their stones from Shine Art, when I called Shine art.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

dancebling said:


> After reading this post I called Shineart and spoke to a representative who told me I had to speak to the manager. Manager was suppose to call me - never got a call back. I hear NOVA is same as Shineart?


I sent Shineart an email asking for catalog, prices, and samples about a month ago and never heard from them at all. I have ordered from Nova (I do like their prices and stones) and had also heard that they buy from Shineart.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

BML Builder said:


> I sent Shineart an email asking for catalog, prices, and samples about a month ago and never heard from them at all. I have ordered from Nova (I do like their prices and stones) and had also heard that they buy from Shineart.


That's really strange.....?

I emailed ShineArt and the very next day Jamie contacted me! 

I let her know that I would like a catalog & samples. 
She said no problem & that it would be in the mail the very next day!! 

I called her back in the evening and asked her if I might also have some samples of their hot fix tape....and again she said no problem!!! 

I received the catalog and MANY samples about 3 days later!!! 

I received a hard-back catalog of Pellosa rhinestones & felt boards of Korean rhinestones as well as many other hot fix items!
(along w/ the samples of hot fix tape)

All of the samples came in a variety of colors & sizes too!

I will be testing as soon as my house guests leave AND as soon as I am over this FLU/cold!

Oh...and ShineArt's prices are better than Nova's!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Mrs. Bacon. I will try to send them another request. Maybe they were busy and forgot mine or something. I just thought it was strange when I never heard from them at all. I would have thought they would have at least sent me an email back or something. I just sent them another request, I hope I will hear from them this time.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I too sent an e-mail about a week ago and haven't heard anything. I sent my request to the USA email address, not the Korean one that came up on the request form. Which email address do you use, Mrs. Bacon and Marilyn? TIA


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the first time I sent to the US email and this time I sent to the Korean email. That may have been the problem. I figured I would give them another try just in case.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

Mrs. Bacon you may want to contact Shineart and let them know about some of the forum member experiences - since you appear to have had better luck with getting a response from them.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the communication may be due to the ISS shows they have been attending, or for some reason the email is ending up in their spam folder as often happens. I would try calling if you do not get a email response. I know I had no problem what so ever contacting them, but then again I did call and not email  Just a thought. 

I am glad that those that have gotten their samples are as impressed as I was with them. They have really beautiful stones, and so many other different shapes and stones then I had seen anywhere. The variety was what made them stand out to me compared with the others, as well as how nice the stones themselves looked.

Keep us updated on those that have had problems with contact. Maybe I will contact them again and let them know of the problem since I live local and the call wont cost me anything


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I sent them an email at 3:30 pm Friday 3/5 and rec'd ans at 4:45 3/5 Pretty good response!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Boomerbabe said:


> I too sent an e-mail about a week ago and haven't heard anything. I sent my request to the USA email address, not the Korean one that came up on the request form. Which email address do you use, Mrs. Bacon and Marilyn? TIA


 
I sent the very first email to their Korean email....then I received a response that night telling me to contact their U.S.A. email.
I did and Jamie answered me right away! 

I then called her and proceeded from there.

I received everything in about 3 days! 

Sunny is correct.... their stones are better than most. 
VERY blingy!!! nice sharp faucets!!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Did they by chance send you samples of the low lead rhinestones? If so how do they compare to the regular rhinestones?


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got a shipment of some lead free clear and they look great. I just ordered their Korean A stones and that's what they sent. I know I've seen them sold at a premium at some sites.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> Did they by chance send you samples of the low lead rhinestones? If so how do they compare to the regular rhinestones?


I did not request lead-free stones because I will not be selling to children 12 and under.
(but I see Misty already answered the question)


----------



## little baby jesu (Mar 15, 2010)

this is how i feel since i got into the rhinestone game. till i came to this site. yall just saved me alot of money by switching to this site. lolol sorry had to say it.

 after reading all of your post i have come to the conclusion that in order to get the best price i will have to go to korea. if i am wrong someone tell me. my company is looking to buy in bulk across the board 1000 gross per size per color every time be buy. plus is any one knows the best price on transfer paper that would be great to know as well. thank yall for all your help.


----------



## little baby jesu (Mar 15, 2010)

jamie was awesome. dont email just call and ask for her. we got everything done with one phone call.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

little baby jesu said:


> jamie was awesome. dont email just call and ask for her. we got everything done with one phone call.


I agree, it is much easier to just call  They are really nice there as well as having great pricing and products. Glad I found them at the show


----------



## Mistyann (Dec 28, 2009)

I've bought several thousand gross from them and have been very pleased. I've not had any problems with their stones, and their customer service has been great.
Finding a good supplier has been a real chore! Not all stones are equal. Thanks for passing along the lead!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have the big black Shine Art catalog with all the stones glued to the pages. I had to pay for this and I was not offered any other samples to try. Has anybody gotten this for free?

Also, we don't understand their price list. What does 'general colors' mean?

The printed catalog lists three qualities, Machine Cut, Korean and Chinese. Does anybody have experience with this?

-James Leonard


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I got the catalog at the ISS show free, but probably because I was at the show. I know while there, they were close to running out of these. 

The machine cut is the highest quality, followed by the korean and then the chinese. 

As far as colors I believe the AB stones are not on the regular colors. So I think that all the standard are the ones that are not AB.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi BobbieLee!

In their price list they have columns showing the pirces for the listed colors and one price for 'general colors'. Are the general colors all of the other colors on the same page and category (example: Economy Hot Fix) in the black catalog? My wife and daughter are trying to make and order, but we are confused!

-James



sunnydayz said:


> I got the catalog at the ISS show free, but probably because I was at the show. I know while there, they were close to running out of these.
> 
> The machine cut is the highest quality, followed by the korean and then the chinese.
> 
> As far as colors I believe the AB stones are not on the regular colors. So I think that all the standard are the ones that are not AB.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Shine Art's General Colors are:

Lt. Amethyst
Amethyst
Lt. Sapphire
Sapphire
Cobalt
Peridot
Jonquil
Lt. Topaz
Topaz
Smoked Topaz
Green
Jet Black
Lt. Aquamarine
Aquamarine

The price list that I have has specific prices listed for specific colors and the colors (listed above) that are not specifically mentioned would fall under the General Colors category. 

Lori


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Got my Shine-Art info today. No samples just a catalog that is basically showing the same photos as on the web. 

I asked in my email for samples and particularly low lead but just got a catalog by mail. Also got an email with price list. Without seeing a sample (first hand) doesn't help much. Oh well...

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

printchic said:


> Got my Shine-Art info today. No samples just a catalog that is basically showing the same photos as on the web.
> 
> I asked in my email for samples and particularly low lead but just got a catalog by mail. Also got an email with price list. Without seeing a sample (first hand) doesn't help much. Oh well...
> 
> ...


Call Jamey/Jamie... she is very nice and helpful!!!
Tell her you want real samples and a catalog with real product glued to the pages.
This is what I received.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

ashamutt said:


> Call Jamey/Jamie... she is very nice and helpful!!!
> Tell her you want real samples and a catalog with real product glued to the pages.
> This is what I received.


Hi,

That will cost $45 plus $7.43 for shipping and $4.39 for sales tax if you are in California. It appears that free catalogs were given out at ISS. But I was charged for mine. I also did not get any samples other than what is glued into the catalog.

Ashamutt, how much did you pay for yours? Did you get it at ISS?

-James


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I talked to Jamie and they do not send the samples that are not on the cards out for free. She told me that they sell the 1 gross packs of samples in the Pellosa, and Korean grade A stones. They do not have the sample gross packs of the low lead or shape stones. You may want to call Jamie, she is really nice and very helpful!!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

It seems it depends who you talk to at Shine Art. I got a new price list from another woman there yesterday. She told me no one gross packs were available except in some 30SS sizes. Jamie was not there. Nova Rhinestone Depot is no longer associated with Shine Art but they still sell most of their items and 'others'. I asked for a catalog but they said it was 'better to come in'. Lol, we are close to downtown LA so we will visit Nova on Saturday. Their prices are retail which means much higher than Shine Art but they sell 1 gross packs so we will be able to a variety of shapes, sizes and colors to make designs with. I do plan to place large orders with Shine Art when it becomes clear what we will need for designs that have been made and tested.

I think it would help Shine Art if they had a uniform policy and availability of samples that did not depend on the time of day and who you spoke to. I would be great if they had a sample pack of common items, colors and sizes that was easily available and was advertised so everyone could tell they were getting the same deal.

-James Leonard


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> That will cost $45 plus $7.43 for shipping and $4.39 for sales tax if you are in California. It appears that free catalogs were given out at ISS. But I was charged for mine. I also did not get any samples other than what is glued into the catalog.
> 
> ...


Ok... I called *ShineArt* shortly after the ISS and Jamie did not charge me anything.

BUT...I did not get the entire catalog.
I only wanted stones & studs.
I received one page from their catalog - black felt on the front and back.

On the front page I received: 
Rhinestone Hot Fix (A)
Shape Stone Hot Fix
Ring Stone Hot Fix
Economy Rhinestone Hot Fix

On the back of the page I received: (studs)
Octagon Hot Fix
Economy Octagon Hot Fix
Octagon Check Hot Fix

All REAL-product & VERY beautiful!!! 


I also received an official _Pellosa Superior M/C Stone_ catalog card.
It is a 7x9 book style sample-board card.
REAL-product.
These stones look like diamonds!
They are AWESOME!


The SAMPLES I received:

Korean ss-16 
100+ stones of the following colors...
Green
Lt. Topaz
Jet Black
Sapphire
Sm. Topaz

Chinese ss-16
100+ stones of the following colors...
Amethyst
Clear
Sapphire
Emerald
Sm. Topaz

Pellosa Superior M/C stone sample:
100 stones ss-10 
black diamond


Plus 2 small samples of Hot Fix Tape:

Silicon & Acrylic


----------

